# Altima stalled



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greetings-

I have a 96' Altima GXE that has a unique problem that I can't figure out and need some insight as to what to do next.

This weekend, my car stalled out while driving. I was able to restart it., and drive it home Within the last year I have had the following replaced: 
* Intake manifold gasket
* EGR valve and vaccum line to and from it
* Distributor, rebuilt
*throttle body cleaned out
* Full tune up
* run 93 octane from now on
From previous readings posted here, I know these are common problems with stalling issues. 

Currently, the car accelrates fine, but while in drive and at a stop it idles rather poorly like it is going to stall but never does, and I can hear a hissing noise, probably a vaccum leak somewhere, but the RMP's are NOT drifting and are steady at 750-850. However, when I turn the heat and blower on, I can hear a motor engaging and the vaccum additionally, the car idles even worst.

I suspect there is a vaccum leak somewhere, but I can't determine where, I was thinking of looking at the PVC valve, however, for the life me I can't locate it. The Hanyes manual says at the drive belt end under the intake manifold, see can't see it from above or under neath, the FSM's don't do much better. Could this be the problem?

Regards
Frank


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Frank sorry to hear it is giving you more trouble, it does sound as though you have a vacuum leak but check in the FSM on EC-12 for the vacuum hose diagram and EC-23 for the PCV diagram but it is a bear to get to. It is on the belt side but look for the breather seperator, I don't know if this helps.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Hey Frank sorry to hear it is giving you more trouble, it does sound as though you have a vacuum leak but check in the FSM on EC-12 for the vacuum hose diagram and EC-23 for the PCV diagram but it is a bear to get to. It is on the belt side but look for the breather seperator, I don't know if this helps.
> 
> Troy



Thanks Troy, 

I was trying to trouble shoot my stalling issue last night. I read the emission section on the FSM so many time that could recite it to you literally. 
This stalling problem has been driving me loopy, and has been going on since last February when I had a local mechanic change the intake manifold gasket. 
I finally threw in the towel and I'm bring it to a certified nissan repair center. aka dealer. The local mech's around town are good for the everyday-run-of-the-mill problems, but when unusual problems arise, it best to take it to nissan plus the cost of labor is 5-6 difference.
What's really getting to me PO'd, is I could get an engineering job at Nissan and design [email protected]#$% Altima! but troubleshooting it whew! Thats why I never look down at a e/m tech. Time to get off my soap box.

Frank


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you troubleshoot the Idle Air Control Solenoid?

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Did you troubleshoot the Idle Air Control Solenoid?
> 
> Troy



I brought the car to a nissan dealer, and they said the distributor is not functioning, bad opto-sensor. So I had it replaced again. It seems to run okay, but now I think I need a new battery, the one I have is 4-1/2 years old and on these cold new england days it is hard to start. 
Frank

Thanks for the advice Troy, I'll look into it.


----------

